# new super bug



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

New superbugs spreading from South Asia: study - Yahoo! News


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

It was interesting to read the comments below the story.

When will we, as a large population, quit travelling all over the world for cosmetic surgery? Why do we *need* cosmetic surgery?


----------

